# Where can I grow legally?



## Sustain (May 3, 2013)

Hello, I am a depressed guy. I see the world in a different perspective than most people... and I find the bad things in everything I look at. I can't be happy and thats fine. Marijuana makes me see the beauty in things, and it has done wonderful things for me since I found it 2 years ago.

I am not high all the time. I get high I would say 10-20 percent of the time I am awake, and its more of a relax kind of feeling that I get, and everything is just better.


Why I say the back story I don't know.... but moving on:

I have no physical illness, and I would assume smoking for depression is not something I can get my license with fairly so I'm guessing I'd have to lie about some problem I have.... or exaggerate about some problem I actually have, like I do actually have back pain, but not to the point that I need a drug.


Again... moving on lol....

I grew my first plant recently... and enjoyed it thoroughly. It was an awesome experience to take from seed a beautiful plant and nurture it into something that makes me .... high... lol. I don't want to make light of it though, I REALLY enjoyed this hobby. Each new set of leaves sprouting... having to take care of it when she started getting sick, or fighting off some gnats.... everything was just fantastic. The entire time though I kept thinking... what if I get caught? What if one of my friends get mad at me and tells the police? So... I took every piece of equipment I had bought... all the seeds I bought... and got rid of them. I took a $400 loss on all of it to some guy on craigslist in fact (minus the seeds, trying to throw them away at the moment and its hard lol). 

So I come to this question:

Where can I go to grow my own plant or plants legally and what do I have to do to do it?

I live in Louisiana, which I hear is the worst state on marijauana which I guess it another reason I gave up my craft.


Also... do I have to lie? Or can I tell a doctor my real reason? I was on anti-depressants... and I honestly considered suicide for the first time in my life while on them... and I firmly believe that they are the cause... as I would never kill myself, I'm not on here for a pity party.

If I have to lie... what can I say? 

Can I even grow for myself in another state or is it just internet hype?

Can I grow more than 1 plant? I would enjoy having 10 half ounce harvests more than 1 half pound harvest, but I guess the law doesn't see it that way, more plants = more pot to them.


Thanks for any of your thoughts guys, keep smoking and stop taking pills and drinking booze!!


----------



## Firstoffallen (May 4, 2013)

No where 100% legally.... But glad youve take up an interest. *&#8220;Make the most of the Indian hemp seed, . . . and sow it everywhere!&#8221; *


----------



## Sustain (May 7, 2013)

I hear all the time that if you move to colorado, find some backwoods doctor, get a license and you can grow 3 plants and smoke anytime you want without worrying about going to jail. Is it really that simple?


----------



## Firstoffallen (May 11, 2013)

Well if you mean abusing the program then i guess but Col/Wash is 100% legal statewide 100% illegal on a federal level so once again no where on earth is it 100% legal to produce/use cannabis on any level


----------



## nameno (May 13, 2013)

I been smokin and tokin for over 40 yrs and did not realize how good of medicine it was until I was forced to quit to get my other meds. The v.a. doen't allow it! That's when I found out it had been the best antidepressant I ever had.Shortly after that I found out growing was real good therapy.Now I grow 12x12fs and try to quit in time for urine test. I don't know what I am going to do when I get caught,I can't find marijuana that will ease pain enough and still leave me functioning.
I threw away some grows out of fear,now I tell no one. I keep it under 4 plants,if I get caught it would be less punishment.
As jurors we need to remember jury nullification. So no one goes to jail for growing.
Sometimes we just have to suck it up and grow.
Starting to ramble so time to go.Peace.


----------



## laced23z (May 15, 2013)

You can grow in colorado and you dont need a doc rec you just have to b atleast 21


----------



## JesterDev (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, here is Colorado you can have up to 6 plants, 3 at a time flowering. Some say that you can have 6 for every person over the age of 21, but that is an interpretation as far as I know and not fact. You can carry up to an ounce on you, but in your house it appears as though you can have as much dried herb as you want. 

As far as Louisiana: 
http://www.theweedblog.com/?s=Louisiana&searchsubmit=

Hope this helps.


----------

